# أقوى عروض المكيفاات من مؤسسة ماريااا للأجهزة المنزلية..



## menna (19 مارس 2014)

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]مكيفGREE جرى 5 نجوم ..يوفر الطاقة بنسبة 60% [/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]بضمان 7 سنوات على الكومبروسر وسنة ضمان شامل.[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]يصلك مكيفك بأتصال واحد[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]التوصيل والتركيب مجانا.[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]*******************[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]مكيف جرى [/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]GREE[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]12 ألف وحدة بارد بسعر 1700 ريال.[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]12 ألف وحدة حار/بارد بسعر 1800 ريال.[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]18 ألف وحده بارد بسعر 2355ريال.[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]18 ألف وحدة حار/بارد بسعر 2499 ريال.[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]24 ألف وحدة بسعر2799[/FONT][FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight] ريال.[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]24 ألف وحدة حار/بارد بسعر 2949 ريال.[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]30 ألف وحدة بسعر 3899 ريال.[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]30 ألف وحدة حار/بارد بسعر 3999 ريال.[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]36 ألف وحدة بارد بسعر 4599 ريال.[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]36 ألف وحدة بسعر حار/بارد 4899 ريال.[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]==================[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]عروض التقسيط لأهالى الرياض.[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]==================[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]التركيب والتوصيل مجانا..[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]اتصل لنصلك لباب المنزل أينما كنت...[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]يصلك مكيفك بأتصال واحد.[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]==============================[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]ونتشرف بسيادتكم لزيارة صفحتنا على الفيسبوك والتوييتر لمشاهدة أجدد عروضنا ومنجاتنا.[/FONT]
https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]===========================[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]العنوان:[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]تليفون: 0598733331 / 0565765233/ 0508283782 / 0112661000[/FONT]


----------

